# My Mothers Way? What do you think?



## degenerative_disc (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Day Folks!

This is my first attempt to grow my own and I am far from harvest and cure time but was curious to ask this question about this topic. My mother use to grow her own and I know she took her end product (even though I never seen her do it) and she would use a coffee bean grinder and put her budds in it and grind it up to the consistency of cigarette tobacoo (maybe to make it easier to roll it?) then she would put it in her special wooden box and just place it on the shelf with the other houshold spices. I think this was her way of drying and curing. later as I got older and was offered some by her I must admit she did quite well. Good Stuff! 

Does anyone do this? As I thought I might try this method myself when its time.

I look forward to all that respond.

Cheers!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## GMT (Jul 1, 2009)

" i think this was her way of drying and curing"

Umm it was most likely dry before she ground it up.

But most of cure in air tight mason jars and let em breath for 10 20 mins a day to let out moisture and prevent mould forming.

Kinda confused as to what exactly your asking???


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the response GMT

I guess I was just asking if anyone uses coffee grinder to grind it up so it drys faster. Sorry if its a stupid question, just my attempt to gain further knowledge from the pros.

Cheers


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2009)

Using a grinder knocks the Trichome heads off and makes 'grinder hash'

What happens is the Trichome heads stick to the outside of the grinder, so when the ground bud is removed, the hash can be scraped out and smoked.

Your Mother was using the hash she made to smoke and also keeping her ground leftovers to smoke as well.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Good Day Folks!
> 
> This is my first attempt to grow my own and I am far from harvest and cure time but was curious to ask this question about this topic. My mother use to grow her own and I know she took her end product (even though I never seen her do it) and she would use a coffee bean grinder and put her budds in it and grind it up to the consistency of cigarette tobacoo (maybe to make it easier to roll it?) then she would put it in her special wooden box and just place it on the shelf with the other houshold spices. I think this was her way of drying and curing. later as I got older and was offered some by her I must admit she did quite well. Good Stuff!
> 
> ...



This probably is not the best way to cure and store mj.  First off, I would never put my buds into a coffee grinder--I would think that you would be knocking a lot of trichs off.  You should also store your dried bud in an air tight container and put in a cool dark place.  Also, most of us have (at the very least) several quart mason jars filled with bud after harvesting a plant--nothing that would fit in a small wooden box that you could hide among your household spices.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok thanks Hippy and Godess! After reading as much on this site as I have I guess i should have known the answer to my question. Nocking off trichs is not a good thing! My mother is in her 60s now and still smokes like a champ to ease her pain but it works for her. Time to evolve for the goal of better smoke!

Thanks!


----------



## GMT (Jul 1, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response GMT
> 
> I guess I was just asking if anyone uses coffee grinder to grind it up so it drys faster. Sorry if its a stupid question, just my attempt to gain further knowledge from the pros.
> 
> Cheers


 
No such thing as a stupid question,

Drying faster is not a good thing imo if you dont give the chlorophyll enough time to break down your weed will taste like poo/harsh on the throat.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 10, 2009)

The real Jamacans--as opposed to faux-Jamos who walk the walk and talk the talk, but have polyester dreads--around here put their buds in a blender and chew it up.  Apparently, they do this so it will fit into the thumb-sized $10 ziplocks they sell on the street.

I do know that they, as Hippy said, scrape the inside of the blender and smoke the hashy residue with their very good and trusted friends, mon.


----------



## GMT (Jul 10, 2009)

Jeese running buds through a blender then stuffing it into a wee baggie sounds like a recipe for murdering tricombs.

Sounds like those jamacians never heard of a grinder with a pollen catcher..


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it's one of those so-many-baggies-so-little-time things.  These guys get hauled, deported and phoenix up within a year as someone new.  Reggie becomes Calvin becomes Bart'olemew, mon. What a life, huh?  I can't even cash a check at some bank other than my own and these guys are running around with 7++ credit scores.  Man, I love this country.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 10, 2009)

I would hang and dry the buds in a dark place until fully dry then place into mason jars for curing, opening them a couple times a day for a few minutes to allow excess moisture to evaporate. This is the best method of drying and curing, IMO. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## DaRookie123 (Jul 14, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> The real Jamacans--as opposed to faux-Jamos who walk the walk and talk the talk, but have polyester dreads--around here put their buds in a blender and chew it up. Apparently, they do this so it will fit into the thumb-sized $10 ziplocks they sell on the street.
> 
> lol Been down to jamaica mon......never seen a plastic bag mon....only buds of some bad *** sensi as big as a cold RED STRIPE beer  for 10 bucks ..rolled about 12 fat blunts with one bud stayed blazed for 7 days and made the next tenant of the resort very happy...:ccc:  left three in the nightstand cuz customs is a biatch......lol


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 15, 2009)

One word: Lambs Bread--oops, that was 2 wasn't it?

Way back, friends and I used to go around to Ocho Rios, anchor up and swim in, buy a pig, a keg, a bottle or 2 of guaro and party like a Rasta for a few days then head home.  Was no DEA to fret about who was having too much fun.

These Jamos I'm talking about now live in the hood here, and can blend in when they wanna.

The thing I admire most about Jamaicans is that they are like Southerners in the respect that we'll smile right up to the moment we kill you.


----------

